# Advertising Help Please



## AncientSpirits

Hi Morrus,

Like another gentleman on this list, I've been trying to get in touch with you. I wish to support the site (and myself) with advertising, but haven't received any response since December 30th, when I paid for it. I've tried to contact you several times, to no avail.   

How do I activate my ads and get them started?

Thanks!
Dario Nardi

Radiance House
http://www.pactmagic.com


----------



## Morrus

What ws the email address used for the PayPal payment, and how many impressions was it for?  I'll check through the PayPal records.  It seems to be sporadic at sending me notifications recently!


----------



## AncientSpirits

Morrus said:
			
		

> What ws the email address used for the PayPal payment, and how many impressions was it for?  I'll check through the PayPal records.  It seems to be sporadic at sending me notifications recently!




Date: Dec 30 (16:19:21 PST)
Email: darionardi22@gmail.com
ID: #7U1308317W151042L
Charge: $49.99 for 100,000 impressions (200,000 with New Year's special)

Thanks for looking into this!


----------



## AncientSpirits

AncientSpirits said:
			
		

> Date: Dec 30 (16:19:21 PST)
> Email: darionardi22@gmail.com
> ID: #7U1308317W151042L
> Charge: $49.99 for 100,000 impressions (200,000 with New Year's special)
> 
> Thanks for looking into this!





Hey Morrus, How's it coming with the ad?


----------



## AncientSpirits

Morrus,

Not to be a nag, but it's been 5 weeks. Others' ads have gone up. The sooner mine starts, the sooner I can pay you again for more ads!

Please know that I ponied up a sizable donation to EnWorld during its bleak days, last May, purely out of appreciation for the site and your time and effort.

If there is anything more I can do to assist you in confirming my advert, please by all means let me know.  I can upload and include it right here if you like!

Dario N.


----------



## DiasExMachina

I had a similar problem.  Don't worry.  Email Morrus directly with the paypal confirmation receipt.  It should work.  It did so with me.  He has been encountering problems, I guess.


----------



## AncientSpirits

DiasExMachina said:
			
		

> I had a similar problem.  Don't worry.  Email Morrus directly with the paypal confirmation receipt.  It should work.  It did so with me.  He has been encountering problems, I guess.




Thanks for the encouragement.

I'm overjoyed to say that Morrus has heard my prayers. 

I wonder (random musing here): If the gods of 4th Edition are not all-seeing and all-knowing, does this mean my experience with Morrus is akin to a cleric's experience in 4th Edition?

Fighter: Don't you have your spells yet?
Cleric: No, I'll still waiting to hear back from Pelor.
Wizard: Just pray again, maybe laying on a thin layer of guilt and future promises.
Cleric: It'll take ten minutes to email (ahem, recite) my prayer.
Fighter: Fine, DM, we stop and rest for 10 minutes.
....
later
....
Fighter: Do you have your prayers yet?
Cleric: No
Wizard: Do you have your prayers yet?
Cleric: No, not yet!
....
later
....
Cleric: Yay, they've been delivered, let's hit the dungeon!


----------

